
When does your religion legally excuse you from doing part of your job? - pmcpinto
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/volokh-conspiracy/wp/2015/09/04/when-does-your-religion-legally-excuse-you-from-doing-part-of-your-job
======
calciphus
/u/space_lasers from Reddit clarified this far better than the Washington
Post:

Government employees on the clock are not protected by the First Amendment,
they are bound by it. The entire purpose of the First Amendment is to protect
citizens from the government. When she's acting as an agent of the government,
the Constitution protects us from her. She is not a private citizen when
officially performing her duties; She is not Kim Davis, she is the Rowan
County Clerk. She has no Freedom of Speech/Religion when speaking with the
voice of the government because in that act she is the entity that Freedom of
Speech/Religion protects us from.

So many people, most notably certain elected officials, completely
misunderstand this very important distinction. This whole fiasco is nothing
more than misinformed people kicking up a fuss about a very well-defined
concept that they clearly don't understand.

Edit: [link to
thread]([http://www.reddit.com/r/atheism/comments/3k5meq/george_takei...](http://www.reddit.com/r/atheism/comments/3k5meq/george_takei_just_nailed_it_on_kim_davis/cuv2dr3))

------
abrown28
I'm going with never. Find another job.

------
allard
A clear piece, but the situation for government employees seems highly
convoluted.

